
The Kirin 980: First A76, G76 on 7nm - rbanffy
https://www.anandtech.com/show/13298/hisilicon-announces-the-kirin-980-first-a76-g76-on-7nm
======
dis-sys
interesting to see the 3-tier cpu cores.

~~~
rbanffy
I wonder what a developer needs to do to tell the kernel to do its best to
schedule thread A to the faster cores while threads B and C can be scheduled
to the slowest ones without much trouble.

Or, perhaps, the kernel could migrate the threads according to how CPU bound
they are without much intervention from the programmer. If you have a lot of
IO bound threads, they'll saturate the slow cores before allocating to the
faster ones and vice-versa.

Also manually setting priorities could reflect on which core to use. I do a
lot of stuff with `nice -n 19` while I work on something else.

When I saw a demo of an ODROID board with 8 2-tier cores they noted GIMP
started faster on a 4 core machine than on the ODROID but didn't make the
connection that it was probably because some threads were being scheduled to
the slow cores and needed to sync with the threads on fast cores before
initialization concluded.

